# Next West Mids pint/bite Coach & Horses Wythall 25th July



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
New date then and a new venue. 
We have been here a couple of times before and they did us proud. So I thought we would pay them another visit on Wednesday 25th July. So, if we could meet there at 6:30 ish to dine at 7:15 that would be nice.
Let me know that you are up for it and I will start a list. 8)

http://www.coachandhorsesinn.co.uk/

ScoTTish.
TT4PJ.
shurcomb and Rachel.
Hark.
forest and Pauline.
SalsredTT. (prov)
VSPURS. (Not really Matt's dad)
stu_tt


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

I am working in Birmingham that week so may get a across to meet up with you


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Stick me down Phil 

Paul


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Phil,

Yep, put me and Rachel down for this one please.

Look forward to a nice trip out.

Cheers,


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Is this where me and my 'Dad' got pulled for window tints??

Either way I'll be there please.


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Put my name down (in pencil for now) please


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Matt,
No, that was the Black Boy at Knowle. This is the one you came up with to try many years ago.


----------



## steverunner (Mar 24, 2012)

ah pity, away on holiday that week


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

What colour/model are you Steve? I'm always floating through Coughton trying to avoid the sodding cameras!


----------



## steverunner (Mar 24, 2012)

SalsredTT said:


> What colour/model are you Steve? I'm always floating through Coughton trying to avoid the sodding cameras!


53 plate misano red 3.2 DSG.

Yep plenty cameras - i got caught in Studley prior to moving down, when I was trying to find somewhere to live !


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I might well be able to tootle along to this one!


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Us two should be OK for this one as well


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

Even I may be able to attend this !!! 

stu


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> VSPURS. (Not really Matt's dad)


????


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

VSPURS said:


> TT4PJ said:
> 
> 
> > VSPURS. (Not really Matt's dad)
> ...


tint removing incident :wink:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

forest said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > TT4PJ said:
> ...


Lol!
That was years ago!


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

VSPURS said:


> Lol!
> That was years ago!


Long memories, I'm sure I will still call you Matt's dad at the pub (albeit with a very fast car)


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

VSPURS said:


> TT4PJ said:
> 
> 
> > VSPURS. (Not really Matt's dad)
> ...


Hi Pa


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Hark said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > TT4PJ said:
> ...


Have fun at Silverstone son?


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
You two need to get together a little more often!!!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

VSPURS said:


> Have fun at Silverstone son?


Very muddy, but I had a superb time. I'd like to do the full weekend next year, possibly camping.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Oooooo might even have a new car ready for this meet


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
R8 V10 or one of these?


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> Oooooo might even have a new car ready for this meet


Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, you little teaser


----------



## GanXteR (May 17, 2011)

Would have loved to have seen you guys but I'm on holiday till the 29th :sad:

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
I have now booked the table for this so if anyone else would like to come along then just let me know so I can ring the restaurant and alter how many of us there will be.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Maybe in the Golf. 

Golf hasn't been washed this year I don't think. Might even be dirtier than Paul's old Mk2 Diesel.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I beg your pardon Matthew!!! [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]

Phill im really sorry but i dont think i can make this meet now.... something has come up and i cant get out of it 

Should have my new motor on Tuesday aswell which is a shame i cant fetch that along.

Ill keep my eyes peeled incase another one crops up

Have fun all

Paul


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

That's a shame Paul, catch you on the next one.

Phill, did you take account of us two, not listed on first post :?


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Sorry, you and Pauline are now on the list so you you can both come in.... :lol:


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Sorry, you and Pauline are now on the list so you you can both come in.... :lol:


Oh thank you kind sir


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

If I have my car back I'll be there!
I've not seen the car since 28th May so I'm hoping it will be back soon!
:?


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

Still looking good for this one - hope to see you all there


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

ye I'll be there


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Matt, I spoke to Stu earlier and he is driving to my place for 5:45pm. If you want to meet us here then please do and if anyone else would like to do the same then let me know and I will PM my address to you, I live in Halesowen.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Ye no probs Phil


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

I'll see you at the pub, ETA dependant on motorway traffic, hopefully leaving Cannock approx 5:45


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Sorry but due to a situation at home, I'm not going to be able to make it over!
:?


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

In the beer garden having a drink waiting for the others to turn up. A very nice evening here so far.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

Excellent meet tonight guys - good company and some lovely cars


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Thankyou all for coming along tonight I enjoyed the meal, the conversation and the company. 8)


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

*sat here kicking myself*

I'm sooo sorry Phil - I had intended to come along, but truth be told had the day from hell at work and totally forgot - and it would have been a lovely evening for a wander up the road.

Hope you all had fun.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Good to catch up with everyone again, friends old and new, thanks for arranging both pub and weather Phill.

I'll try to remember camera next time


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

Looks like you have a calling Phill, to carry on organising meets.... a great one, good chat, good food, good cars and and great people; even those who forget cameras :lol: :lol: :lol:

Stu


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Stu as you were the only one with a quality camera I think we are all waiting to see the results of some of the pics. 8)


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for organising it Phil, much appreciated.


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

love the mk1-mk2 shots

stu


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

lol You cut me out. Shocking. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Hark said:


> lol You cut me out. Shocking. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Don't worry Matt, he hadn't got his wide angle lens then :wink:


----------

